# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Պոլանսկի/Ուայնստին/Սփեյսի

## Adam

Էս թեմայում կցանկանայի՝ զրուցենք անցյալ տարվա վերջերին համաշխարհային բուռն ալիք ստացած սեքսուալ սկանդալների մասին, որոնցից ամենաաղմկալիցը պրոդյուսեր Հարվի Ուայնստինին ուղղված բազմաթիվ մեղադրանքներն էին, որոնցում նա, 80-ից ավելի կանանց կողմից (որոնցից ոմանք՝ հայտնի դերասանուհիներ և մոդելներ) մեղադրվում է սեռական տարբեր ոճի ոտնձգությունների, այդ թվում՝ բռանաբարությունների մեջ: Այդ անսպասելի սկանդալային ալիքը հիմք տվեց ստեղծելու «me too » շարժումը, որի շնորհիվ ու ազդեցության ներքո էլ, երկու շաբաթ անց՝ Կևին Սփեյսին նահատակ եղավ հավերժ՝ իր կարիերայի հետ միասին, երբ պարզ դարձավ, որ 80-ականների վերջերին, հարբած, խնջույքից հետո, 14-ամյա խաղընկերոջը հրավիրել է իր հյուրանոցի սենյակ ու փորձել գրգռել ու բռնաբարել: Հիմա ! Կասեք՝ Պոլանսկու անու՞նն ինչի ես դրել. դա հին դեպք ա. անցած-գնացած: Ես ուզում եմ զրուցենք կամ՝ կարդամ կարծիքներ, թե ըստ ձեզ՝ ինչու՞ ա, որ Պոլանսկուն հենց ինչ-որ մի տեղ ուզում են բռնեն էքստրադիցիա անեն Ամերիկա՝ դատելու, հոլիվուդյան հանրությունը ոտքի ա կանգնում (Սքորսեզեախառը) ու պաշտպանում են պոլանսկուն: Բայց միաժամանակ՝ հավերժ դատաստանի են ուղարկում Հարվիին ու Սփեյսիին: Ինչի՞: Պոլանսկու արածը պակաս հանցագործություն է՞ր (հիշեցնեմ, որ 70-ականների վերջերին նա ԱՄՆ-ում 14 թե 13 տարեկան աղջնակ ա հարբացնում ու բռնաբարում՝ իր հյուրանոցի համարում: Ինչի՞ հոլիվուդի հանրությունը սա չի դատապարտում, այլ դատապարտում ա առաջին երկու դեպքերը: Ես թե՛ Պոլանսկու, թե՛ Սփեյսիի և թե Ուայնստինի պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերաների մեծն երկրպագուն եմ (հետո ինչ, որ վերջինս ընդամենը պրոդյուսեր ա: Պրոդյուսերն էլ կարա շնորհալի լինի), բայց միաժամանակ, խստորեն դատապարտում եմ իրենց արածները ու կարծում եմ՝ իրանց մարդ տեսակը հեչ չի համապատասխանում իրանց ստեղծած արվեստին: Ի՞նչ կասեք…

----------

Հայկօ (04.09.2018)

----------


## Վահե-91

Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում էս ուշացած «զոհերին»: Կարծում եմ հայտնի մարդկանց հետ սեքսի միջոցով  կարիերայի աճ ունեցածները որոշել են մաքրել սեփական անունը: Ոչ միայն մաքրել, այլ իրենց ներկայացնել որպես բռնության զոհ: Ո՞ր մարմնավաճառը չէր օգտվի նման հնարավորությունից  :Dntknw:

----------

Lion (05.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս թեմայում կցանկանայի՝ զրուցենք անցյալ տարվա վերջերին համաշխարհային բուռն ալիք ստացած սեքսուալ սկանդալների մասին, որոնցից ամենաաղմկալիցը պրոդյուսեր Հարվի Ուայնստինին ուղղված բազմաթիվ մեղադրանքներն էին, որոնցում նա, 80-ից ավելի կանանց կողմից (որոնցից ոմանք՝ հայտնի դերասանուհիներ և մոդելներ) մեղադրվում է սեռական տարբեր ոճի ոտնձգությունների, այդ թվում՝ բռանաբարությունների մեջ: Այդ անսպասելի սկանդալային ալիքը հիմք տվեց ստեղծելու «me too » շարժումը, որի շնորհիվ ու ազդեցության ներքո էլ, երկու շաբաթ անց՝ Կևին Սփեյսին նահատակ եղավ հավերժ՝ իր կարիերայի հետ միասին, երբ պարզ դարձավ, որ 80-ականների վերջերին, հարբած, խնջույքից հետո, 14-ամյա խաղընկերոջը հրավիրել է իր հյուրանոցի սենյակ ու փորձել գրգռել ու բռնաբարել: Հիմա ! Կասեք՝ Պոլանսկու անու՞նն ինչի ես դրել. դա հին դեպք ա. անցած-գնացած: Ես ուզում եմ զրուցենք կամ՝ կարդամ կարծիքներ, թե ըստ ձեզ՝ ինչու՞ ա, որ Պոլանսկուն հենց ինչ-որ մի տեղ ուզում են բռնեն էքստրադիցիա անեն Ամերիկա՝ դատելու, հոլիվուդյան հանրությունը ոտքի ա կանգնում (Սքորսեզեախառը) ու պաշտպանում են պոլանսկուն: Բայց միաժամանակ՝ հավերժ դատաստանի են ուղարկում Հարվիին ու Սփեյսիին: Ինչի՞: Պոլանսկու արածը պակաս հանցագործություն է՞ր (հիշեցնեմ, որ 70-ականների վերջերին նա ԱՄՆ-ում 14 թե 13 տարեկան աղջնակ ա հարբացնում ու բռնաբարում՝ իր հյուրանոցի համարում: Ինչի՞ հոլիվուդի հանրությունը սա չի դատապարտում, այլ դատապարտում ա առաջին երկու դեպքերը: Ես թե՛ Պոլանսկու, թե՛ Սփեյսիի և թե Ուայնստինի պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերաների մեծն երկրպագուն եմ (հետո ինչ, որ վերջինս ընդամենը պրոդյուսեր ա: Պրոդյուսերն էլ կարա շնորհալի լինի), բայց միաժամանակ, խստորեն դատապարտում եմ իրենց արածները ու կարծում եմ՝ իրանց մարդ տեսակը հեչ չի համապատասխանում իրանց ստեղծած արվեստին: Ի՞նչ կասեք…


Ստեղ ընդամենը մի հարց կա. հասարակական հնչեղություն։ Ընդհանրապես, Ուայնստայնի ու Սփեյսիի դեպքերը ոչ թե օրինաչափությունն ա, այլ հենց բացառությունը, ու դեպքերն էնպիսի հասարակական հնչեղություն ստացան, որ էլ աչք փակել չէր լինի։ Ի դեպ, եթե տեղյակ չես, առնվազն Ուայնստայնի դեմ բողոքներ նախկինում էլ են եղել, բայց կարողացել ա պլստալ, ու շատ ավելի լավ, քան Պոլանսկին ա պլստացել։ #metoo֊ի բացառիկությունը նրանում էր, որ հսկայական ալիք դարձավ, էնքան մեծ թվով մարդկանց ընդգրկեց, որ ուշադրություն չդարձնել կամ ցրել կամ քֆրտել ուղղակի հնարավոր չէր (չնայած կային փորձողներ, բայց առաջին անգամ միզոգինիստական տեսակետները խլանում էին կանանց ձայների մեջ)։

Տարբերությունն ընդամենը էն ա, որ Պոլանսկու ժամանակ նման շարժում չեղավ։ Ինչու՞ չեղավ։ Որտև կարող ա թվիթերը դեռ տենց ակտիվ չէր, կարող ա որևէ մեկի մոտ #metoo֊ի փայլուն գաղափարը չէր ծագել ու կարող ա կանայք լռեցվում էին, ինչպես, ի դեպ, հիմա էլ են փորձում անել այ էս տիպի արտահայտություններով.




> Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում էս ուշացած «զոհերին»: Կարծում եմ հայտնի մարդկանց հետ սեքսի միջոցով  կարիերայի աճ ունեցածները որոշել են մաքրել սեփական անունը: Ոչ միայն մաքրել, այլ իրենց ներկայացնել որպես բռնության զոհ: Ո՞ր մարմնավաճառը չէր օգտվի նման հնարավորությունից

----------

Adam (05.09.2018), Շինարար (05.09.2018)

----------


## Adam

> Ստեղ ընդամենը մի հարց կա. հասարակական հնչեղություն։ Ընդհանրապես, Ուայնստայնի ու Սփեյսիի դեպքերը ոչ թե օրինաչափությունն ա, այլ հենց բացառությունը, ու դեպքերն էնպիսի հասարակական հնչեղություն ստացան, որ էլ աչք փակել չէր լինի։ Ի դեպ, եթե տեղյակ չես, առնվազն Ուայնստայնի դեմ բողոքներ նախկինում էլ են եղել, բայց կարողացել ա պլստալ, ու շատ ավելի լավ, քան Պոլանսկին ա պլստացել։ #metoo֊ի բացառիկությունը նրանում էր, որ հսկայական ալիք դարձավ, էնքան մեծ թվով մարդկանց ընդգրկեց, որ ուշադրություն չդարձնել կամ ցրել կամ քֆրտել ուղղակի հնարավոր չէր (չնայած կային փորձողներ, բայց առաջին անգամ միզոգինիստական տեսակետները խլանում էին կանանց ձայների մեջ)։
> 
> Տարբերությունն ընդամենը էն ա, որ Պոլանսկու ժամանակ նման շարժում չեղավ։ Ինչու՞ չեղավ։ Որտև կարող ա թվիթերը դեռ տենց ակտիվ չէր, կարող ա որևէ մեկի մոտ #metoo֊ի փայլուն գաղափարը չէր ծագել ու կարող ա կանայք լռեցվում էին, ինչպես, ի դեպ, հիմա էլ են փորձում անել այ էս տիպի արտահայտություններով.


                                                                                    Իսկ Հոլիվուդի մեծ դեմքերն ի՞նչ երեսով են աջակցում Պոլանսկուն ամեն անգամ՝ ստորագրություն ու սատարում տալով, որ վերջինիս էքստրադիցիա չանեն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Հոլիվուդի մեծ դեմքերն ի՞նչ երեսով են աջակցում Պոլանսկուն ամեն անգամ՝ ստորագրություն ու սատարում տալով, որ վերջինիս էքստրադիցիա չանեն…


Նույն երեսով, ինչով որ Ուայնստայնին էին աջակցում ժամանակին, երբ շուխուռը մեծ չէր, ինչով որ մինչև հիմա աջակցել են ցանկացած նման հանցագործություն, որը ջրի երես դուրս չի էկել կամ դուրս գալու դեպքում փակվել֊գնացել ա։ Հիշենք, որ Հոլիվուդի մեծ դեմքերը հիմնականում տղամարդիկ են ու տղամարդկանց կլուբ ա, իրար աջակցելը հա էլ կա։ Ու հա, էդ հեչ լավ չի, դրա համար էլ ահագին ժամանակ ու քաջություն էր պետք, որ Ուայնստայնի դեպքը ջրի էրես դուրս գա։

----------

